# What to write on a Valentines Day card while not being on good terms.



## SHARKY (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if our marriage has had some flaws and we are still working our diffrences, is it wise to get a card still and write something simple. I know their are cards with humor saying I know things havent been good however, etc.....thank you in advance.


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

add to this what if you find a sweet lover valitine card & your pretty sure its not for you???? Im sure im not getting it on the 14th


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

If you love her give her one from the heart


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

How about one of the ones where you write inside? And something simple like, "Through it all, know that I love you and always will."


----------



## SHARKY (Nov 30, 2010)

LonelyNLost said:


> How about one of the ones where you write inside? And something simple like, "Through it all, know that I love you and always will."


Nice and simple, thank you for your thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

